# 52 Tb's need homes - Scam???



## Square (10 August 2011)

Had this posted to me on facebook and heard if you call the number you're left on hold and it charges you £1 a minute. 

URGENT - 52 Thoroughbred horses need homes. Will go to slaughter this sat. Gentleman died & his son wants nothing to do with the horses. Most broodmares, broken in & some in foaling/weaning, 2-3 yrs old, most geldings- free- Contact Chett Wallace ****. Please re-post -this message has come from a friend of mine in Cheshire - Sue Westwood-Ruttledge

Does anyone know if it is a scam or someone desperate to rehome some horses?


----------



## SusannaF (10 August 2011)

Square said:



			Had this posted to me on facebook and heard if you call the number you're left on hold and it charges you £1 a minute. 

URGENT - 52 Thoroughbred horses need homes. Will go to slaughter this sat. Gentleman died & his son wants nothing to do with the horses. Most broodmares, broken in & some in foaling/weaning, 2-3 yrs old, most geldings- free- Contact Chett Wallace ****. Please re-post -this message has come from a friend of mine in Cheshire - Sue Westwood-Ruttledge

Does anyone know if it is a scam or someone desperate to rehome some horses?
		
Click to expand...

A friend passed this to me last week, I think he knew people who knew the source. Can ask.


----------



## LadyRascasse (10 August 2011)

not a scam, was an old post though from america, all horses found good homes and if you google the post you can find out about jack and jill 2 of the horses rehomed.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (10 August 2011)

0842 numbers charge you up to 5p a minute. If someone was desperate to rehome 52 horses, they wouldn't be charging people underhandedly for the privilege. 0842 isn't an American phone number prefix either so the request may have been legit once upon a time but now seems to have turned into a scam by someone.


----------



## LadyRascasse (10 August 2011)

http://fuglyblog.com/?p=2665


----------



## LadyRascasse (10 August 2011)

the number doesn't work anyway as my friend tried to ring it last night before we discovered that it was an old post


----------



## philamena (10 August 2011)

My OH picked this up on twitter yesterday too. He traced it back via the retweeters and found someone who said it was both old and shoddy.


----------



## songandance (11 August 2011)

This message is still doing the rounds on facebook, a couple of my friends forwarded it to me. Had a couple of interested looks from the lads who break horses at the yard till the grooms made us all feel silly when they told us it was a scam!


----------

